# The New BMW M3 Sedan



## AirFrcd (Mar 2, 2006)

Great write-up. Thank you.
I can't wait to test drive the new M3 sedan, however, I am still leaning towards the e60 M5 due to family size / constraints.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

no beauty queen, but it's good to have the 4-dr back. hope it sells.


----------



## n3rd (May 17, 2006)

Bitch all you want people. Deep down you know you _*really* _want one.

edit: I'm not referring to the above posters.


----------



## chopra (May 31, 2005)

Any idea if an automatic tranny is in the works and when it might be available? Yeah, I know it's an M3 but if my wife ever wants to drive it...


----------



## bimmercontrol (Jul 15, 2007)

chopra said:


> Any idea if an automatic tranny is in the works and when it might be available? Yeah, I know it's an M3 but if my wife ever wants to drive it...


well too bad for her then


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

chopra said:


> Any idea if an automatic tranny is in the works and when it might be available? Yeah, I know it's an M3 but if my wife ever wants to drive it...


I see that as a plus! "Sorry honey, but they don't come in automatic..."


----------



## AirFrcd (Mar 2, 2006)

bimmercontrol said:


> well too bad for her then





sweylo said:


> I see that as a plus! "Sorry honey, but they don't come in automatic..."


Absolutely :rofl:


----------



## earl_je (May 28, 2006)

I wonder how much it will sell for...


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!! :bigpimp:

Cheers


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

No carbon fiber roof in the pictures? Strange.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

jetstream23 said:


> No carbon fiber roof in the pictures? Strange.


It looks like the carbon fibre roof only comes on the coupe. Checked the BMW USA website.


----------



## iSet335 (Mar 12, 2007)

Can I pre-order one? does any one knows what the MSRP is or will be? I'm so ready to pickup my bimmer, actually I've being thinking on doing the ED as soon as this car is available to us.. Sweet machine, the ultimate driving machine.........!:thumbup:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Ordering guide PDF download now added to the story or here is a directly link -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/2008-BMW-M3-Ordering-Guide.pdf (Note - file is 7mb and will take a moment to download)


----------

